# Meet my new gorgous little baby Albert!! (pic heavy!)



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been waiting for a lionhead for ageess!! the plan is to castrate him when he is old enough and bond him with my other 2 male rabbits! Oo and the hutch he is in now is not his perminant hutch!

Thinking of changing the sawdust to vet bed! he is wearing more than is in the hutch!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Awww he is adorable, I agree shavings and lionheads just don't mix :lol:


----------



## swan (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahahah! He's adorable and I love his name! My cat carries the garden in his tail, so I know how you feel ^_^ Love the photos!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Cutesy little ball of fluff!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww thanks, he is abit timid at the mo, but I think thats just cos he's moved, tends to just sit in the corner of the cage, hope he settles in soon x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww I have 2 lionheads and one of them especially loves to sweep the floors up lol they are timid breed but as they get used to you they are the best :L


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

What a beauty - awwwww!


----------

